# my glowing scorps



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

hey guys, thought i would share some of my scorps, most pics are them under my Black light, which i think looks pretty cool!!

tell me what you think


----------



## bylo (Jan 8, 2008)

cool pics mate how many scorps do you have.

and the glowing stones look great


----------



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

hey thanks mate


i have 3 flinders range which are doing real well, and i have 4 southern rock scorps, had 7 but a few have died 

been thinking about getting something else but i dont know what i want...

i would like something more active, also been thinking of a giant centipede but housemates worried about it escaping... 

but i have a a spare tank now with a heat mat doing nothin and it about 3 foot with lid..... just have to wait to decide i guess!


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 8, 2008)

WOOOOW....that looks so coool, it looks awsome with the rocks, makes everything look fake...i reackon it looks so cool. wish i new that when i had mine

Luke


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd be getting rid of those stones. Anything that is painted or died can possibly leach chemicals and kill your inverts.


----------



## chloethepython (Jan 8, 2008)

thats amazing


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice colors.


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 8, 2008)

NIce....my only concern would be that mutiple adult elongatus together in one tank will only ever spell one thing....*cannibalism. *

* We cannot afford to be losing this species willy nilly as it has a very restricted habitat and distribution, is also a rock dweller, I would hate to see it become vulnerable.*


----------



## hotrodrob (Jan 8, 2008)

how big do they grow


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> NIce....my only concern would be that mutiple adult elongatus together in one tank will only ever spell one thing....*cannibalism. *
> 
> * We cannot afford to be losing this species willy nilly as it has a very restricted habitat and distribution, is also a rock dweller, I would hate to see it become vulnerable.*



i'm suprised i didnt think of that. U. elongatus, manicatus and planimanus are all species that shound never be kept together, they are highly territorial and many times have seen and heard of keeping them together ending in one or both dying.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 8, 2008)

I constantly see them kept together in pet shops. Gives the wrong impression.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

most pet stores dont know squat bout scorps


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 8, 2008)

hornet said:


> most pet stores dont know squat bout scorps




That's why we have a Mark to talk to.  I must admit, I knew nothing about keeping them until I stumbled across the help over at the other place.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 8, 2008)

the rocks look assume where did u get them


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2008)

indeed, I'd like to know more about them rocks. Great scorps mate, I'm only starting my collection now


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 8, 2008)

do all scorps glow under black light? and does the black light annoy them? (can you keep the black light on all night every night?)


----------



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

rocks are actually made for a fish tank gravel! i had the scorps near my fishtank and realised they glow, so im pretty sure being made to be in water or made for pets it should be safe

ive had the flinder range for at least 6 months or so and they live togther great, i have 3 proper rocks that they dig under, and a hide aswell, ive often watched at night as they walk around and never attack eachother, i have 1female and 2 males, often seen hiding in the same place or juse sitting at opposite ends of the tank, its actually a large enough tank for them to feel free in, and always have food available even its its a spare cricket or mealworn running around,

ive had a chat with FIL and he has brought to my attention about my substrate which i shall fix very soon


1 idea iwant to act on tho.... who has seen the scorp setup in the melbourne aquairam??? they have a man made tunnel on the glass that the scorps go into to rest, and because its pushed upto the glass you still get to see them..

im thinking of doing the same with clay and making a tunnel for them??? any ideas or feedback???


i also want tips on breeding,... would love to see some babies


----------



## mightymike (Jan 8, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> do all scorps glow under black light? and does the black light annoy them? (can you keep the black light on all night every night?)


 

sometimes when i put it on they kind of "stand down??" the might go and hide...

dont know its its the actual light or if its because infront of them there is a rock or anothe scorp that looks like a glow stick!!! haha

im sure all scops glow, my southern rocks do aswell, great party trick, impresses everyone


----------



## kakariki (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastics pics. A friend who once bred some babies lost her to ants! :shock: Apparently ants love them. {She didn't tell me about the glowing tho:evil: ] Have just checked out The Green Scorpion site. Looks like they may be getting an order very soon!!! Any tips for best beginner scorp?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

U. manicatus, U. elongatus or any liocheles are great beginers scorps. DO NOT keep any scrape dwelling scorps together i.e. manicatus or elongatus. If you do it will most likley end in death of one or both. Liocheles and most buthids can be kept together.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow they look amazing interested in having some now lol although not sure how my mum and sis would feel about that lol they look really awsome how big are they its hard to tell in the pic and I know nothing about scorpians!!!
Liz


----------



## PhilK (Jan 8, 2008)

It's important to remember that you shouldn't expose your scorps to UV for very long. Occasionally it is good for a photo shoot, or for a bit of fun... But it is bad for them for extended periods of time. _NEVER _implant a permanent blacklight above your scorp enclosures etc


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks phil! that answered my question!


----------



## mightymike (Jan 9, 2008)

i never leave it on for long, maybe 10 mins max


----------



## mightymike (Jan 11, 2008)

took philK's advice!! thanks mate

ive fixed up my substrate in my scorp tank

check it out

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals/fixed-scorp-tank-72510#post1046821


----------

